# von x86 auf 64bit

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich möchte auf einen neuen Rechner mit amd 64 bit umsteigen. Gehe ich richtig, daß ich alle Pakete neu downloaden muß, oder kann man die Fetsplatte spiegeln und das System mit den neuen Einstellungen neu kompillieren? 

MfG

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Keine Ahnung, ob man das irgendwie hinbekommen kann, aber eine komplette Neuinstallation dürfte schmerzfreier sein.

Thomas

----------

## Genone

Das geklonte System sollte auch auf einem AMD64 Rechner laufen, allerdings im laufenden Betrieb daraus ein 64 Bit System zu machen dürfte sehr ... ehm ... "interessant" sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Frage ist ja: Benötige ich von allen Sourcen 64bit Versionen. In den neueren Sourcen ist ja häufig schon eine Unterstützung für amd64 integriert. Wenn ich jetzt mein System neu kompilliere, sollte ja alle Programme, deren Sourecen die amd64 Unterstützung beinhalten auch kompillierbar sein. Was aber passiert mit den anderen.  amd64 kann ja auch 32bit. Gibt es vielleicht einen Kompatibilitätsmodus beim kompillieren, das alle sourcen, die keine 64bit Unterstützung beinhalten automatisch mit 32bit kompilliert werden können? Hilft da vielleicht ein Eintrag in die make.conf? (Leider ist das amd64 Forum auf englisch. Damit tue ich mich ein bißchen schwer.)

MfG

----------

## kamagurka

soweit ich das verstehe wird dein system so wie es ist schön weiterlaufen. dann änderst du einfach dein CHOST und den anderen kram in der make.conf auf amd64 und machstn "emerge -e world" oder wartest einfach bis sich dein system durch updates langsam zu 64bit hinmutiert hat.

weiss allerdings nicht was mit sachen passiert, die keine 64bit version haben...ich würde schätzen die bleiben einfach x86, aber ich hab schon pferde vor der apotheke kotzen sehn.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Frage ist ja: Benötige ich von allen Sourcen 64bit Versionen?
> 
> 

 

Die Sourcen sind die selben, wie für 32bit. Es gibt in dem Sinne keine 32bit Sourcen.

Thomas

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann änderst du einfach dein CHOST und den anderen kram in der make.conf auf amd64 und machstn "emerge -e world" oder wartest einfach bis sich dein system durch updates langsam zu 64bit hinmutiert hat
> 
> 

 

Uiuiui. Das geht garantiert nicht.

Thomas

----------

## flammenflitzer

"soweit ich das verstehe wird dein system so wie es ist schön weiterlaufen."

-Das denke ich auch-

 "dann änderst du einfach dein CHOST und den anderen kram in der make.conf auf amd64 und machstn "emerge -e world" "

-Das hatte ich mir  vorgestellt- Dabei entsteht jedoch die Frage, wie oben. Was passiert mit den Sourcen, die keine 64bit Untestützung beinhalten. Da wird es doch m.E. Fehler geben, da emerge doch versucht etwas mit den Sourcen zu machen, daß diese nicht hergeben, nämlich sie mit 64bit Unterstützung zu kompillieren.

Und deshalb die Frage, wie man das hinbiegen kann, daß diese Sourcen automatisch erst mal nicht neu kompilliert oder x86 kompilliert werden (Ohne diese jetzt alle manuell herauszufiltern). Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich? Oder bleibt mir nur das manuelle neukompillieren jedes einzelnen Paketes, welches 64bit unterstützt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

In dem Rahmen vielleicht gleich noch eine Frage. Habe mir die Zeitschrift PCPr@xis LINUX INTERN geholt. Da wurden die 64bit Versionen von Fedora, Mandrake und Suse unter die Lupe genommen. Die konnten in der 64bit Version noch nicht umfassend überzeugen. Kann Gentoo das besser? ( Habe übrigens in dieser Zeitschrift noch nie etwas über Gentoo gefunden. Kennen die Gentoo vielleicht gar nicht?

MfG

----------

## kamagurka

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> dann änderst du einfach dein CHOST und den anderen kram in der make.conf auf amd64 und machstn "emerge -e world" oder wartest einfach bis sich dein system durch updates langsam zu 64bit hinmutiert hat
> 
>  
> ...

 

bah, ich mein natürlich nicht den CHOST (der bleibt afaik unverändert für amd64), sondern den march in den CFLAGS. also wirklich.

----------

## himpierre

```

himbeere@irmeli himbeere $ grep CHOST /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

In die CFLAGS kannst Du ab gcc 3.4 "k8" reinschreiben, glaube ich zumindest. Aber nochmal zurück zu Flammenflitzer. Jetzt ma in echt. Wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Ganz klar, Dein amd64 wird super im 32bit Environment laufen. Aber wie solls dann nach 64bit gehen? Du stellst Dir wahrscheinlich vor, alles nach und nach nach 64bit zu portieren? Das geht nie und nimmer. Vielleicht würde es gehen, wenn Du in einem chroot stage3-amd64 entpackst, dann irgendwie mit einem 64bit kernel dahinbootest usw. Ich stelle mir das äusserst anstrendend vor. Korrigiert mich.

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## rc

Hi,

vielleicht OT aber trotzdem.

 *Quote:*   

> Habe mir die Zeitschrift PCPr@xis LINUX INTERN geholt. Da wurden die 64bit Versionen von Fedora, Mandrake und Suse unter die Lupe genommen. Die konnten in der 64bit Version noch nicht umfassend überzeugen. Kann Gentoo das besser?

 

Kommt immer drauf an was man machen will. KDE hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Problematisch kann es werden wenn man "zocken" will. 

Das einzige was mich von einem kompletten Umstieg auf x86_64 hindert ist, dass da Americas Army nicht läuft. (Brauch das halt zum entspannen)  :Wink: 

Ich geh mal davon aus, das du dir den AMD64 Teil des Gentoo-Forums angesehen hast.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Habe übrigens in dieser Zeitschrift noch nie etwas über Gentoo gefunden. Kennen die Gentoo vielleicht gar nicht?

 

Das eine Distribution nicht in einer Zeitschrift getestet wird sagt meiner Meinung nach nichts über die Qualität der Distribution aus .. und umgekehrt.

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu OT oder belanglos.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## Netcat

Was ich über ander Distributionen gelesen habe und wie die es machen glaube ich nicht, dass es geht. Das Problem stellen meiner Meinung die libs das. Wenn es eine Mischung von beiden Systemen geben soll, dann brauchst du zwei Versionen der libs auf deinem System. Unter Suse gibt es da z.B ein /lib und ein /lib64.

Es wäre aber sich interessant, etwas über deine Erfahrungen zu hören, solltest du es versuchen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *rc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, das du dir den AMD64 Teil des Gentoo-Forums angesehen hast. 
> 
> [....
> ...

 

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... (Leider ist das amd64 Forum auf englisch. Damit tue ich mich ein bißchen schwer.)
> 
> ....

 

----------

## platinumviper

Eine direkte Umstellung von 32 auf 64 Bit ist nicht möglich, ich hab' das sehr schnell aufgeben müssen. Viele Pakete (die meisten?) liegen in unterschiedlichen Versionen vor (z.B. gcc), andere gibt es für AMD64 noch gar nicht, meistens, weil sie noch niemand getestet hat.

Ich habe ausser /home und den Daten-Partitionen alles gelöscht und neu installiert. Kopiere vorher /etc in die /home Partition, vieles ist später mit kleinen Änderungen noch brauchbar. Falls Du den Rechner auch als Mail und News Server nutzt, sichere auch /var/spool, wenn das keine eigene Partition ist.

Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## rc

 *Quote:*   

> ... (Leider ist das amd64 Forum auf englisch. Damit tue ich mich ein bißchen schwer.)

 

ups hab ich glatt überlesen   :Embarassed: 

Dieser Thread ist zwar englisch, enthält aber mit Masse nur eine Auflistung aller funktionierenden Anwendungen. Das sollte doch auch ohne Englisch Kentnisse hilfreich sein ? Hoffe ich.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125730&sid=3c12ce27f50f21098ad5d67c36ee853b

Hilfreich wäre auch eine Liste mit Programmen, die du unbedingt brauchst,  dann könnte ich mal bei Zeiten im AMD64-Part schauen obs da Probleme gibt.

Hoffe, das hillft etwas.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ich möchte diesen Thread dazu nutzen mal eine kleine Frage zu stellen.

Ich werde im nächsten Monat in einen neuen Rechner investieren, und dann auch auf AMD64 umsteigen.

Besteht eine Möglichkeit eine Liste aller installierten Programme meines jetzigen Systems zu nutzen, um das neue System zu erstellen?

----------

## zinion

@XMath: Hm ich weiss nicht ob das so sinnig ist. Wie oben schon erwähnt liegen sehr viele Pakete für amd64 in anderen Version (oder auch mal nicht) vor...

Ich würde sagen man sollte auf jeden Fall von vorne installieren bei so einem krassen Umstieg. Ansonsten kann ich nur dazu ermuntern  :Smile: 

----------

